# First Annual TCA Swap Meet: March 6th



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

This will be fun!!!

March 6, 2011

11:00 AM - 4:00 PM

Hilton Garden Inn DFW South

2001 Valley View Lane, Irving, Texas 75061

This fun event will be a first for TCA! All TCA members (and non-members who desire to participate) can bring their new and used (in good working condition) fishkeeping equipment, pay $30.00 for a space (8 ft. table) and sell, sell, sell! Tanks, filters and filter media, air pumps and airline tubing, brass and PVC fittings, wet/dry systems, tank decorations, gravel and sand substrate, spawning caves, rocks, wood - if you've got it and want to get rid of it, don't miss this opportunity! Fish and plants can be sold, too, but must be bagged appropriately in order to prevent water from getting on the floor. No tanks will be allowed to be set up. Each vendor will be responsible for policing their area. There is no fee for the general public to attend.

Each seller keeps all the proceeds from their sales. TCA only gets the money that is paid as space rental fees.

Now is the time to begin talking this event up to the public so we don't have members swapping items with each other. Most of us have enough stuff already - the idea is to get rid of it by selling it to someone else!! There are several fish forums in the DFW metroplex area; if you participate in these forums, please be sure to mention the swap meet.

This will also be an excellent opportunity to introduce our club to fishkeepers who are not TCA members. If you know of any non-members who keep fish and might be interested in the swap meet, please pass the word along. They are welcome to participate.

If you are interested in purchasing a space, or if you would like more information, please contact Marvin England at (903) 244-3993 or at [email protected]. Everyone is urged to come out and make this first-time TCA event a smashing success!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wow just what I need a way to spend my birthday money, go out and buy fish stuff( just being funny my birthday is the 5th I'll be 29).

so it's free to go in and by stuff, but if we want to sell stuff it will cost us(me, people) $30.00?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

yes Joey, free to mingle and buy but if you want to sell, spend $30 for a table or see if someone will split one with you...Frank and I are suppose to be splitting a table


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> yes Joey, free to mingle and buy but if you want to sell, spend $30 for a table or see if someone will split one with you...Frank and I are suppose to be splitting a table


if you two are split a table I'll help pay for it want to go 0.333333333 on it. I got those metal stands, still in the back yard, some power heads, power filters, and little here and there fish stuff.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Heya folks,

I've got a metric boatload of stuff to sell and will be getting a table. If someone has enough for most, but not all, of a table I'll be happy to go in on a second one with you. Also, if someone in the Lewisville area has a truck or SUV and would be willing to help me transport stuff I'd appreciate it. I'll be happy to share table space in exchange for help in transport. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil I have my xb, we could fold the seats down. I even have a compact truck(6 foot bed)..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I know before the swap meet, I could get another trimming of plants. I'll bundle stems together with weights for you to sell. I' got a 5 gal tank that can be used to display the plants. I plan on just donating the plants to Tanya for her to sell, helping offset the cost of her husband going through cancer treatment.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

I would probably bring some clippings to sell but the $30 would destroy me. Wasnt it just $5 the last meeting? Thats a large jump.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> I would probably bring some clippings to sell but the $30 would destroy me. Wasnt it just $5 the last meeting? Thats a large jump.


they've never done a swap before only auctions. if you want, i'll sell your plants at my table


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh no thats ok. I would feel too guilty for doing that hahaha. Whats the difference between a TCA auction and a TCA swap meet?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

swap meet, those who want have tables and we sell from them as people approach, like when you go to Trader's Village or a Garage Sale....prices will be shown but the fun is to barter


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay, I will have a 55g wooden stand, a 55g metal stand, 3- 20g high metal stands, a 10g stand,a 25g tank,a 20g, possible another 25g,and a 29g. will also a t5ho 2feet or 3 foot ballast. 2 foot t5 ho bulbs, and 3 foot t5 bulbs.. 24inch bulbs are 24w's and the 36inch bulbs are 39w. 36inch 2 6,700k and 2 colormax, 24inch a 10,000k and a antenic. if any body is interested in this stuff, I will set it a side and give you a better price then the general public...

jim I will set one 20g high metal stand a side for you... as you told me you wanted to buy one.($15.00 and it's yours)... 

bump it's this sunday. 9-4.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The swap meet was a success all around from what I heard from folks who went. I was able to offload all my wood and some other hardware, hurrah! I've still got a lot left to get rid of; look for a For Sale thread from me in the nearish future. Registered DFWAPC members will get a discount.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it was fun, was able to sell my metal stands at the last mine.. sold my 25g to freak, my spongefilter to sigmar, and a book,heater, and air pump to tanya..


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

did any one by anything, I sold and bought stuff a t5 18wx2 light fixture(30 inches), and a hot mag hang on the back canister filter.

now I just can't wait till the auction...


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I had a really great time, I hope they have another one in the near future.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought 6 juvie discus. Never had them before.

Bob


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If you got them from John Nicholson you got some very high quality fish. He's one of the best, if not the best, hobby discus breeder in the area.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think he did, he showed them to me. very nice ones.. they are blue diamonds, or colbolts... you can't go with j&d inports or john nicholson discus.....


----------

